# Incontro tra Galliani e il Porto nelle prossime ore. I dettagli.



## admin (8 Giugno 2015)

Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.

Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.


----------



## Jack14 (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



Speriamo... Sarebbero due grandissimi colpi!


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2015)

Non succede che non succede, ma se succede...............


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



Dai dai dai!!! Sarebbero due grandissimi colpi!!!


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.


A questo punto credo che a ibra si voglia affiancare un altro grande attaccante come martinez o forse mandzukic. L'arrivo di brahimi e di questi mi fa pensare che probabilmente cerci, elsharawy e forse menez faranno le valigie.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



Si parla bene di loro due ma con tutte le squadre che ci sono in Europa cercherei di tenermi lontanissimo dal Portogallo.


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2015)

Finalmente andiamo dal Porto e non dal Genoa


----------



## sion (8 Giugno 2015)

se prendiamo brahimi e jacson e' una roba,ma una roba!


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

L'obiettivo è Brahimi al 99% per me.
Poi magari anche Martinez, non lo disprezzo 
Calciatore della Doyen e prezzo ancora accessibile...

Già il fatto che ci presentiamo al Porto è un buon segnale visto che è una bottega parecchio cara, quindi i soldi ci sono.
L'ultima volta abbiamo dovuto far saltare la trattativa dal dentista di fiducia per non raccattare due moneti e comprare Cissokho (anche se col senno di poi, è stato un affare non prenderlo )


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Per tutto mercato web emissari rossoneri sono a Zagabria per trattare Vinko Soldo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (8 Giugno 2015)

Tutto bello, ma il centrocampo?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



*Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Tutto bello, ma il centrocampo?


Una cosa alla volta, ibra con brahimi e forse manduzkic/ martinez. totale 50 milioni e il resto per difesa e centrocampo.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Si parla bene di loro due ma con tutte le squadre che ci sono in Europa cercherei di tenermi lontanissimo dal Portogallo.



Dipende, se preferisci fare affari col Genoa allora fai pure. 
Comunque in Portogallo sono nati un sacco di campioni da Porto e Benfica, e questi due sono i migliori che hanno, vediamo che succede


----------



## Jack14 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



Beh Galliani ha sempre avuto una fissa per Martinez. A me piace moltissimo, attaccante completo. Il problema da quanto ho capito è la concorrenza di altre squadre europee che fanno la champions. Vedremo, di certo sarebbe un colpaccio, altro che Destro, Balotelli, Torres, Matri a cui eravamo tristemente abituati


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Una cosa alla volta, ibra con brahimi e forse manduzkic/ martinez. totale 50 milioni e il resto per difesa e centrocampo.



Brahimi, Martinez e Ibra sono oltre 70 mln secondo me.

Però come ha già detto qualche utente, nelle casse potrebbero arrivare soldi anche da El Shaarawy e Menez.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Dipende, se preferisci fare affari col Genoa allora fai pure.
> Comunque in Portogallo sono nati un sacco di campioni da Porto e Benfica, e questi due sono i migliori che hanno, vediamo che succede



Ne sono usciti anche tanti che non valevano quei soldi.

Poi comunque non ce li metto io per cui ben vengano.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



50M per entrambi, bonifico entro domani a mezzogiorno. Forza che vicino a Sinisa va presentato anche qualche giocatore!


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Una cosa alla volta, ibra con brahimi e forse manduzkic/ martinez. totale 50 milioni e il resto per difesa e centrocampo.



Martinez è l'alternativa a Ibra, entrambi non verranno.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Brahimi, Martinez e Ibra sono oltre 70 mln secondo me.
> 
> Però come ha già detto qualche utente, nelle casse potrebbero arrivare soldi anche da El Shaarawy e Menez.



Si stesso io ho detto che a mio parere cerci, menez e el sharawy andranno via. Comunque ipotizziamo ibra 10, martinez/manduzikic 25 e brahimi 25, andiamo intorno ai 60. Insomma hai ragione ho peccato di ottimismo, però vendendo menez e el sha ne recuperiamo un 30 spero


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Giugno 2015)

Se iniziamo a fare questi discorsi non finiamo più ^^


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Martinez è l'alternativa a Ibra, entrambi non verranno.



Non sono sicuro io personalmente la coppia ibra manduzkic la vedrei fortissima, poi vabbè dipende dal modulo e da come Sinisa intende giocare.


----------



## diavolo (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


Per me se arriva Jackson Martinez non arriva Ibra


----------



## Dany20 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


Sarebbero 2 colponi. Ma una coppia Ibra-Martinez si potrebbe fare?


----------



## Jack14 (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si stesso io ho detto che a mio parere cerci, menez e el sharawy andranno via. Comunque ipotizziamo ibra 10, martinez/manduzikic 25 e brahimi 25, andiamo intorno ai 60. Insomma hai ragione ho peccato di ottimismo, però vendendo menez e el sha ne recuperiamo un 30 spero



non ne sono convinto. A parte Martinez per 25 te lo scordi. Clausola di 35 e il porto è famoso per non abbassare le richieste. Per Menez e el sharawy è dura, già tanto sarebbe prenderne 25. Per me se arriva Martinez non viene Ibra.


----------



## Hammer (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



Non svegliatemi


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Giugno 2015)

Martinez va più che benissimo se vuol dire risparmiare soldi (di ingaggio più che altro) per altri acquisti.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (8 Giugno 2015)

Brahimi non mi convince mi sembra il fratello scarso di Quaresma, però vedo che piace a tutti quindi magari sbaglio io, cercherò di informarmi meglio di lui.
J. Martinez invece lo desidero fortemente


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Si stesso io ho detto che a mio parere cerci, menez e el sharawy andranno via. Comunque ipotizziamo ibra 10, martinez/manduzikic 25 e brahimi 25, andiamo intorno ai 60. Insomma hai ragione ho peccato di ottimismo, però vendendo menez e el sha ne recuperiamo un 30 spero



Si, ma secondo me Jackson per meno di 30 non parte.


----------



## Marilson (8 Giugno 2015)

Ibra deve venire lo stesso, non voglio sentire storie. Comunque tantissima roba, c'e un entusiasmo nell'aria che manca dall'estate del 2010


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Martinez potrebbe essere una mossa per accelerare i tempi con Ibra e far capire che abbiamo alternative...mentre in realtà trattiamo solo Brahimi.
Oppure puntiamo ad un attacco Ibra-Martinez che in Italia farebbe strage di qualsiasi difesa...
E io non sono così sicuro che Mihajlovic giocherà con gli esterni 
Martinez a 30 parte, Brahimi tra 15 e 20, Ibra a 15...tutti e 3 la vedo dura, ma non impossibile.
Menez penso parta quasi sicuramente ed El Shaarawy idem, secondo me vogliono dare un taglio al passato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'attacco.


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

Io prenderei solo Brahimi. L'attaccante centrale deve essere Ibra.


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Sarebbero 2 colponi. Ma una coppia Ibra-Martinez si potrebbe fare?



Assolutamente sì.
Suma dice che la società vuole avere almeno tre giocatori in grado di arrivare alla doppia cifra nella classifica marcatori, idealmente due attaccanti e un centrocampista incursore.
Jackson Martinez e Mandzukic si escludono a vicenda, ma Ibra non si discute.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Martinez potrebbe essere una mossa per accelerare i tempi con Ibra e far capire che abbiamo alternative...mentre in realtà trattiamo solo Brahimi.
> Oppure puntiamo ad un attacco Ibra-Martinez che in Italia farebbe strage di qualsiasi difesa...
> E io non sono così sicuro che Mihajlovic giocherà con gli esterni
> Martinez a 30 parte, Brahimi tra 15 e 20, Ibra a 15...tutti e 3 la vedo dura, ma non impossibile.
> Menez penso parta quasi sicuramente ed El Shaarawy idem, secondo me vogliono dare un taglio al passato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'attacco.



Scusate l'ignoranza, brahimi che ruolo fa?


----------



## Smarx10 (8 Giugno 2015)

4-3-1-2 con Brahimi dietro Zlatan e Jackson Martinez?


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, brahimi che ruolo fa?



Come Elsha


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Martinez potrebbe essere una mossa per accelerare i tempi con Ibra e far capire che abbiamo alternative...mentre in realtà trattiamo solo Brahimi.
> Oppure puntiamo ad un attacco Ibra-Martinez che in Italia farebbe strage di qualsiasi difesa...
> E io non sono così sicuro che Mihajlovic giocherà con gli esterni
> Martinez a 30 parte, Brahimi tra 15 e 20, Ibra a 15...tutti e 3 la vedo dura, ma non impossibile.
> Menez penso parta quasi sicuramente ed El Shaarawy idem, secondo me vogliono dare un taglio al passato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'attacco.



Menez io lo inserirei nella trattativa per Kondogbia. Comunque non vorrei che Galliani come al suo solito spende solo per gli attaccanti e per il centrocampo scarti come Baselli, Valdifiori, Gatto Soriano e Bertolacci


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, brahimi che ruolo fa?



E' un'ala sinistra dal dribbling ubriacante. Destro naturale. Ma svaria su tutta la trequarti. Mortifero nelle ripartenze.


----------



## Dapone (8 Giugno 2015)

se torna nocerino con ibra la doppia cifra è assicurata. 

cmq daje gallo! comprali tutti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2015)

Però Brahimi è un'ala sinistra di piede destro, a 'sto punto proverei a rilanciare El Sharaawy che secondo me potrebbe fare sfracelli con Miha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



Mi associo ai pessimisti su Ibra nel caso in cui arrivasse Martinez.

Comunque la notizia più importante è che stiamo facendo mercato di alto livello a giugno. Quasi quasi mi sembra di vivere in un'altra dimensione...


----------



## mark (8 Giugno 2015)

Io opterei per la coppia brahimi e martinez.. Si conoscono già e dovendo cambiare così tanti giocatori in un anno prenderne due che si conoscono già molto bene per me potrebbe fare la differenza a livello collettivo!! Poi tornando in Italia se il Condor si fermasse a Monaco per offrire menez+soldi per kondogbia non sarebbe affatto male


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Brahimi è un ala sinistra di piede destro...anche se sa usare molto bene il sinistro.
Ottimo dribbling, buona velocità e discreta propensione al gol (13 gol tra campionato e coppe quest'anno)...ed è un classe 90


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Martinez potrebbe essere una mossa per accelerare i tempi con Ibra e far capire che abbiamo alternative...mentre in realtà trattiamo solo Brahimi.
> Oppure puntiamo ad un attacco Ibra-Martinez che in Italia farebbe strage di qualsiasi difesa...
> E io non sono così sicuro che Mihajlovic giocherà con gli esterni
> Martinez a 30 parte, Brahimi tra 15 e 20, Ibra a 15...tutti e 3 la vedo dura, ma non impossibile.
> Menez penso parta quasi sicuramente ed El Shaarawy idem, secondo me vogliono dare un taglio al passato, soprattutto per quanto riguarda l'attacco.



Effettivamente non so se giocherà col tridente o in coppia (e Ibra ha fatto meglio quando c'era qualche altro centravanti vicino a lui).



franck3211 ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, brahimi che ruolo fa?



Esterno, anche se non è proprio uno scattista ma vuole la palla sul piede, quindi sarebbe più un trequartista che un esterno classico.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' un'ala sinistra dal dribbling ubriacante. Destro naturale. Ma svaria su tutta la trequarti. Mortifero nelle ripartenze.


Quindi si ipotizza un 4-3-3 se viene preso o sbaglio?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Quindi si ipotizza un 4-3-3 se viene preso o sbaglio?



Anche 4231.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Anche 4231.
> 
> 
> 
> .


beh la punta centrale allora sarebbe martinez o ibra, a meno che ibra non possa giocare nella linea dei 3 più dietro


----------



## Dapone (8 Giugno 2015)

secondo me se vanno in porto questi due colpi, non escludono ibra.

ibra se proprio viene se lo terranno come colpo finale per spingere gli abbonamenti.


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, brahimi che ruolo fa?


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2015)

Ibra e Brahimi possono tranquillamente giocare dietro a Martinez secondo me


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Io non escluderei un Brahimi trequartista dietro a Ibra-Martinez...considerando che il regista avanzato sarebbe Ibra, Brahimi dovrebbe semplicemente fare da collante con il centrocampo, puntare l'uomo, dare il via alle ripartenze ed inserirsi.
Sarebbe un attacco ben amalgamato, anche se per ora si parla di fantacalcio visto che non sappiamo quali sono i veri obiettivi.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Brahimi è un ala sinistra di piede destro...anche se sa usare molto bene il sinistro.
> Ottimo dribbling, buona velocità e discreta propensione al gol (13 gol tra campionato e coppe quest'anno)...ed è un classe 90


Alla taarabt? è grintoso, innamorato del pallone, insomma che tipo è?


----------



## Heaven (8 Giugno 2015)

Che colpi sarebbero, tra Ibra e J.Martinez preferisco l'ultimo


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


Pagare 30-35 milioni per un 29enne non è follia? Tra l'altro c'è il rischio che in Italia floppi, in Portogallo anche Quaresma fa il fenomeno.

Preferisco mille volte Ibra.


----------



## Dapone (8 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>




il suo ruolo quindi è spaccare le partite


----------



## Underhill84 (8 Giugno 2015)

Dal Porto ci sarebbe pure Alex Sandro, come terzino sx veramente bravo. Ma non è comunque una nostra priorità per adesso


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

Martinez con Ibra fa la fine di Cavani, non li vedo affatto ben amalgamati insieme


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Pagare 30-35 milioni per un 29enne non è follia? Tra l'altro c'è il rischio che in Italia floppi, in Portogallo anche Quaresma fa il fenomeno.
> 
> Preferisco mille volte Ibra.


Sono d'accordo ibra molto meglio, e al massimo affiancarlo con mandzukic che è a mio parere un giocatore perfetto per l'italia.


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Alla taarabt? è grintoso, innamorato del pallone, insomma che tipo è?



Gran tecnica, ottimo dribbling e tanta corsa...è un taarabt più forte e funzionale al gioco di squadra.
Il video qui su è fatto bene comunque


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2015)

Ragazzi vi prego non svegliatemi


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Martinez con Ibra fa la fine di Cavani, non li vedo affatto ben amalgamati insieme



Martinez giocherebbe prima punta, con Ibra come assistman...non giocherebbe relegato sull'esterno come Cavani.
Ibra nell'Inter ha giocato di fianco a Cruz e non credo abbia fatto male..e nella Juve con Trezeguet


----------



## zlatan (8 Giugno 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


>



Mii.... Lo voglio.......


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



G O D O.

2 miei pupilli. Se devo scegliere preferisco Brahimi, ma Martinez è uno degli attaccanti più forti in circolazione. 
Certo, il suo acquisto esclude quello di Ibra, imho.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> E' un'ala sinistra dal dribbling ubriacante. Destro naturale. Ma svaria su tutta la trequarti. Mortifero nelle ripartenze.



Giusto per avere un'idea più completa sul suo possibile impiego. Brahimi è un centrocampista offensivo che ha giocato in tutti i ruoli della trequarti. Nasce come trequartista, ma è stato impiegato spesso anche da mezzala, ruolo ricoperto anche nel Porto, anche se è esploso come esterno sinistro. 

Siccome mi auguro un rilancio di Elsha vorrei Brahimi a dx, Ibra/Martinez al centro, Elsha a sinistra.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Vediamo se con la grana finiscono anche i teatrini e torniamo a girare con in mano la valigia anziché il cappello...


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Giugno 2015)

Comunque il psg sembra aver blindato Ibra, se ne sbattono abbastanza di mandarlo in scadenza o guadagnarci dieci milioni ^^


----------



## zlatan (8 Giugno 2015)

Azz.... Ma quest'anno mi sa che a qualcuno gli tocca saltare la vacanza al forte, e andare in giro a lavorare sul serio.....
Ragazzi mi tocca mi sa mettere via i soldi per rifare finalmente l'abbonamento.... Obbiettivo apertura terzo anello.......


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Martinez giocherebbe prima punta, con Ibra come assistman...non giocherebbe relegato sull'esterno come Cavani.
> Ibra nell'Inter ha giocato di fianco a Cruz e non credo abbia fatto male..e nella Juve con Trezeguet



si, duemila anni fa


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2015)

mrpeppez ha scritto:


> non succede che non succede, ma se succede...............



hahahahahaha


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> Martinez con Ibra fa la fine di Cavani, non li vedo affatto ben amalgamati insieme



Nel PSG è successo perchè Blanc è incompetente, poteva benissimo usare Pastore alle spalle di Ibra-Cavani, e quest'ultimo non avrebbe avuto problemi, anzi avrebbe fatto pure più gol secondo me


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.



Voglio Brahimi !

Jackson sta bene dove sta, vogliamo Ibra.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



Madonna, ma che succede ?


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2015)

Martinez speriamo si rompa oggi, così la scampiamo. Brahimi anche adesso. E' partito il condor


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il volo del condor..1986-2015


----------



## mark (8 Giugno 2015)

Martinez per me è fortissimo!! Ti fa una valanga di goal (32 in 42 presenze quest'anno) e ti fa reparto da solo.. Ed ha 5 anni in meno di ibra!! Senza nulla togliere a zlatan, ma io vedrei meglio martinez anche come ingaggio


----------



## Giangy (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.


Così si che si ragiona, Martinez è il top con Ibra, Speriamo davvero che Cerci fa le valigie mai sopportato come carrattere


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



*Quotate*


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2015)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> 4-3-1-2 con Brahimi dietro Zlatan e Jackson Martinez?



Secondo me potrebbe arrivare solo uno tra Jackson Martinez e Brahimi.

Nell'eventualità di un Milan con Ibra, Jackson Martinez e Brahimi ci potrebbe essere qualche problema di compatibilità.
Va sempre tenuto conto di Bonaventura e Bertolacci (che al 95% vestirà la casacca rossonera).

Possibile un 4-2-4

-------------Bertolacci Kondogbia-----------
Bonaventura-------------------------Brahimi
--------------Ibra----Mandzukic

Brahimi come trequartista mi sembra uno spreco, quando in quel ruolo può giocare Bonaventura o si potrebbe puntare su un trequartista vero piuttosto che su un'ala riadattata.


----------



## markjordan (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Siccome mi auguro un rilancio di Elsha vorrei Brahimi a dx, Ibra/Martinez al centro, Elsha a sinistra.


troppa grazia
cosi' con dietro una trincea (con questi terri pure dejong ) in italia andiamo a spasso

considerate che se vendiamo gia' 40-50m ci sono (comprese le scadenze)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Giugno 2015)

Giangy ha scritto:


> Così si che si ragiona, Martinez è il top con Ibra, Speriamo davvero che Cerci fa le valigie mai sopportato come carrattere


Via tutti a pedate, da Menez a Destro, da Cerci a Honda.
Si deve ripartire solo da Bonaventura per il reparto avanzato.

Serve aria pulita, nuova, ambiziosa.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Se giochiamo con le ali e prendiamo Brahimi, io dall'altra parte voglio Douglas Costa


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Pagare 30-35 milioni per un 29enne non è follia? Tra l'altro c'è il rischio che in Italia floppi, in Portogallo anche Quaresma fa il fenomeno.
> 
> Preferisco mille volte Ibra.



Per il calcio di oggi non è una follia.
Lo sarebbe stato, con le ovvie proporzioni, nel calcio di una volta, quando diversi giocatori si ritiravano tra i 30 e i 32 anni.

Oggi, un giocatore di 29 anni è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica e teoricamente può garantire almeno altri tre anni ai massimi livelli (in rapporto alla sua bravura).
Naturalmente ci sono altri fattori da considerare, come l'integrità fisica, la fame di risultati ecc.
Sotto questo punto di vista, a oggi è molto meglio investire su uno come Jackson Martinez che su Falcao.


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se giochiamo con le ali e prendiamo Brahimi, io dall'altra parte voglio Douglas Costa



Magari...

Intanto, fa sorridere pensare che è dai tempi dell'acquisto di Rui Costa che non si sentiva parlare di blitz di Galliani.


----------



## zlatan (8 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Per il calcio di oggi non è una follia.
> Lo sarebbe stato, con le ovvie proporzioni, nel calcio di una volta, quando diversi giocatori si ritiravano tra i 30 e i 32 anni.
> 
> Oggi, un giocatore di 29 anni è nel pieno della sua maturità calcistica e teoricamente può garantire almeno altri tre anni ai massimi livelli (in rapporto alla sua bravura).
> ...



Si va bè datemi uno dei 2 a caso che godo comunque....
#Riapriamoilterzoanelloper i troppiabbonamenti


----------



## bmb (8 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Magari...
> 
> Intanto, fa sorridere pensare che è dai tempi dell'acquisto di Rui Costa che non si sentiva parlare di blitz di Galliani.



Blitz di Galliani, preso Rui Costa. Orgasmi di una calda mattina di Luglio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Giugno 2015)

per carità, ma quanti bidoni deve ancora distribuire il porto prima che nessuno lo tenga più in considerazione?


----------



## Casnop (8 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Martinez è l'alternativa a Ibra, entrambi non verranno.



Peccato, perchè starebbero benissimo insieme. Martinez fa gli stessi movimenti che faceva Cruz. Però segna...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2015)

Ok Jackson Martinez, o Zlatanone, abituato al trio Destro-Pazzini-Matri è oro che cola, ma un forte attaccante sui 25 anni non lo possiamo trovare????

Se vuoi te lo godi per 8-9 anni, altrimenti mal che vada dopo 4 anni lo rivendi a 30 milioni.

Con i soldi che ti costa Martinez tra cartellino e ingaggio, in 4-5 anni ti costa circa 60-70 milioni.

A quel punto è meglio spenderne 100 in 5 anni, ma Dybala + Morata ad esempio ( son nomi a caso )


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> per carità, ma quanti bidoni deve ancora distribuire il porto prima che nessuno lo tenga più in considerazione?



Jackson Martinez non è affatto un bidone, è un attaccante che ha sempre fatto i suoi gol..detto ciò io preferirei Lacazzette ma tra Martine e i nostri attuali brocchi non c'è paragone, sarebbe un up-grade mostruoso..


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> per carità, ma quanti bidoni deve ancora distribuire il porto prima che nessuno lo tenga più in considerazione?



L'unico bidone che ricordo io arrivó nei bassi fondi di milano su richiesta di un certo specialone... Quel quaresma si che fu un vero bidone, ma altri non ne ricordo onestamente


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> L'unico bidone che ricordo io arrivó nei bassi fondi di milano su richiesta di un certo specialone... Quel quaresma si che fu un vero bidone, ma altri non ne ricordo onestamente



Beh, Hulk escluso, che giocatore indecente.



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



.


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

Se arriva Martinez non arriva Ibra. Comunque non mi pare il vero, passare a sentire news su immobile, okaka a jackson martinez e brahimi


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2015)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Non succede che non succede, ma se succede...............



Bannnn bannnnnnn


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


Diego Lopez
Dani Alves - Godin - Romagnoli - De Sciglio
Bonaventura - Kondogbia - De Jong - Brahimi
Ibrahimovic - Jackson Martinez


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok Jackson Martinez, o Zlatanone, abituato al trio Destro-Pazzini-Matri è oro che cola, ma un forte attaccante sui 25 anni non lo possiamo trovare????
> 
> Se vuoi te lo godi per 8-9 anni, altrimenti mal che vada dopo 4 anni lo rivendi a 30 milioni.
> 
> ...



C'è da considerare che Jackson Martinez è una fissazione di Galliani e che non va dimenticato che il Milan non gioca la Champions. Uno dei motivi per cui Dybala ha scelto la Juve.

Brahimi stesso aveva fatto intendere che vorrebbe giocare nel Bayern Monaco.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Secondo me in realtà galliani va a trattare solo Brahimi.


----------



## wfiesso (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Beh, Hulk escluso, che giocatore indecente.
> 
> 
> 
> .




Vero, hulk, ma quando giocava a opprto era considerato un mostrp d'area di rigore, segnava come se non ci fosse un domani... Poi finito in russia ha perso tutto


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2015)

Cavolo ibra Martinez ibrahimi dani alves sono grandissimi acquisti!!!!


----------



## Aron (8 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Se arriva Martinez non arriva Ibra. Comunque non mi pare il vero, passare a sentire news su immobile, okaka a jackson martinez e brahimi



Ti dimentichi le news su Ze Eduardo di tre anni fa. Allegri l'aveva bloccato all'ultimo momento "Va bene tutto, ma questo no, eddai!".


----------



## aleslash (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Secondo me in realtà galliani va a trattare solo Brahimi.


E ti pare poco?


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



*All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.

Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.* 
Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.

Oggi potremo avere quindi un'idea sul reale contributo della Doyen al Milan.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> *All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.
> 
> Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.*
> Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.



Portiamolo a casa


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> *All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.
> 
> Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.*
> Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.




E' per questo che secondo me il nostro vero obiettivo, al di là di Martinez che magari ha più risalto come nome, è Brahimi.
Brahimi = Doyen = nostro
A 15 milioni si chiude.


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi le news su Ze Eduardo di tre anni fa. Allegri l'aveva bloccato all'ultimo momento "Va bene tutto, ma questo no, eddai!".



si però gli è andato bene Traoré....


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> E ti pare poco?



No anzi mi fa piacere perchè meglio ibra che martinez


----------



## MrPeppez (8 Giugno 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez
> Dani Alves - Godin - Romagnoli - De Sciglio
> Bonaventura - Kondogbia - De Jong - Brahimi
> Ibrahimovic - Jackson Martinez



Mamma mia...


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

.


----------



## aleslash (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> *All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.
> 
> Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.*
> Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.
> ...


Quindi l'80% è della doyen, potenzialmente potremmo pagarlo veramente poco?


----------



## Jack14 (8 Giugno 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Quindi l'80% è della doyen, potenzialmente potremmo pagarlo veramente poco?



ma perchè la doyen dovrebbe regalarcelo se non ha quote nel Milan? Cosa ci guadagnerebbe? Nel comunicato aveva indicato espressamente che avrebbe agito come un istituto finanziario, prestando quindi soldi e non giocatori.


----------



## kakaoo1981 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ho letto che alcuni di voi valutano Ibra 15 mln...... ricordo che gli è rimasto 1 anno di contratto e il psg al lordo delle tasse deve pagare circa 30 mln di €€€€ x il suo stipendio..... lui dirà se nn lo ha già fatto che ha un forte mal di pancia a Parigi e con una buona uscita sui 7 mln di € il dolore va via  e viene gratis...... Pagammo Ibra sui 18 mln dal barça 5 anni fa piu o meno e volete ke ne spenda 15 ora Galliani????


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> Ti dimentichi le news su Ze Eduardo di tre anni fa. Allegri l'aveva bloccato all'ultimo momento "Va bene tutto, ma questo no, eddai!".



La news su Ze Love faccio finta che non sia mai esistita, una cosa agghiacciande.


----------



## Shevchenko (8 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> ma perchè la doyen dovrebbe regalarcelo se non ha quote nel Milan? Cosa ci guadagnerebbe? Nel comunicato aveva indicato espressamente che avrebbe agito come un istituto finanziario, prestando quindi soldi e non giocatori.



Infatti la Doyen non fa parte del Milan.Quell'80% se lo farà pagare e pure a caro prezzo.


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> ma perchè la doyen dovrebbe regalarcelo se non ha quote nel Milan? Cosa ci guadagnerebbe? Nel comunicato aveva indicato espressamente che avrebbe agito come un istituto finanziario, prestando quindi soldi e non giocatori.



Leggiti questo post che ho pubblicato prima e capirai meglio come agiscono...
http://www.milanworld.net/un-mistero-di-nome-doyen-vt28895.html#post715503

Loro muovono i giocatori in base a cosa gli conviene in quel momento. Se la Doyen vuol portare Brahimi al Milan glielo porta, soprattutto in questo caso dove detiene la maggioranza del cartellino.
Dal punto di vista finanziario non so come verrà divisa la fetta, ma non credo ci sarà mai trasparenza su questo, quindi mettiamoci il cuore in pace e per adesso "godiamoci" l'acquisto.


----------



## hiei87 (8 Giugno 2015)

35 milioni per Martinez sono troppi secondo me. Lo prenderei al massimo a 25, ma, ovviamente, quelli del Porto ti riderebbero in faccia di fronte ad un'offerta simile.
Punterei più decisamente du Brahimi.


----------



## Memories of the Time (8 Giugno 2015)

Ma in Italia è possibile avere il cartellino a metà con procuratori/istituti finanziari?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> E' per questo che secondo me il nostro vero obiettivo, al di là di Martinez che magari ha più risalto come nome, è Brahimi.
> Brahimi = Doyen = nostro
> A 15 milioni si chiude.





aleslash ha scritto:


> Quindi l'80% è della doyen, potenzialmente potremmo pagarlo veramente poco?



Secondo me è il contrario, proprio perchè ha solo il 20% chiederà una cifra esagerata per guadagnare qualcosa.


----------



## davoreb (8 Giugno 2015)

prendiamoli tutti e due... questi sono giocatori da cui ripartire!

Jackson Martinez per me è la punta giusta.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ma in Italia è possibile avere il cartellino a metà con procuratori/istituti finanziari?



Assolutamente no.


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> *All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.
> 
> Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.*
> Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.
> ...



Se il Porto l'ha comprato a 8 e rivenduto a 7 alla Doyen, a bilancio ha speso 1. Mentre la Doyen ha sborsato 7.
Se ne diamo 8 al Porto e 12 alla Doyen per dire, ci guadagnano entrambi...
Tra 15 e 20 direi, non di più.


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

Martinez ha cambiato procuratore qualche settimana fa... Jorge Mendes.
Jorge Mendes = Doyen

Non è detto che vengano entrambi a questo punto...


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2015)

Ma solo io ho paura di questo:

- Bee ci da mezzo miliardo di euro

- La Doyen ci passa i giocatori per due briciole

Sono enti di beneficenza o rivorranno tutto indetro?

Non parlatemi di merchandaising ecc... perchè per recuperare tutto ci vuole una vita.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Se il Porto l'ha comprato a 8 e rivenduto a 7 alla Doyen, a bilancio ha speso 1. Mentre la Doyen ha sborsato 7.
> Se ne diamo 8 al Porto e 12 alla Doyen per dire, ci guadagnano entrambi...
> Tra 15 e 20 direi, non di più.



E se c'è un'altra squadra che lo cerca ? Secondo me a quel prezzo se lo tengono, sperando di farci di più.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il buongiorno si vede dal mattino. Se prendiamo due giocatori del genere strappandoli facilmente a una bottega cara come il Porto allora potremo dire: "Finalmente siamo tornati"


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma solo io ho paura di questo:
> 
> - Bee ci da mezzo miliardo di euro
> 
> ...




Doyen ci guadagna nel momento in cui ci fa comprare i giocatori e li piazza ad un prezzo più alto qualche anno dopo (magari in uno dei suoi club satellite), portando una plusvalenza sia a sè che al club...


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E se c'è un'altra squadra che lo cerca ? Secondo me a quel prezzo se lo tengono, sperando di farci di più.



Vedi affare Rojo con lo United.
Il giocatore, con l'appoggio della Doyen voleva partire, ma il club non lo voleva lasciare ed ha fatto di tutto per contrattare un prezzo più alto.
Ora il giocatore dov'è?
E c'è da sottolineare che il prezzo fatto non era sicuramente quello voluto dal presidente dello Sporting.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Doyen ci guadagna nel momento in cui ci fa comprare i giocatori e li piazza ad un prezzo più alto qualche anno dopo (magari in uno dei suoi club satellite), portando una plusvalenza sia a sè che al club...



Converrai con me che però il milan non dovrebbe puntare a questo.


----------



## nimloth (8 Giugno 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E se c'è un'altra squadra che lo cerca ? Secondo me a quel prezzo se lo tengono, sperando di farci di più.



soprattutto mi sembra strano che venga al Milan, togliendosi la possibilità di giocare in Champions League.


----------



## kollaps (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Converrai con me che però il milan non dovrebbe puntare a questo.



Convengo assolutamente, ma ci sono due considerazioni da fare:

1- E' difficile, ora come ora, prendere i giocatori top o giovani pronti ad esplodere senza svenarsi...e con l'aiuto di una società come Doyen li trovi prima e riesci ad accordarti più facilmente
2- Platini dica quello che vuole, ma la Doyen diventerà sempre più importante...se non ti chiami real barcellona bayern monaco chelsea e non hai possibilità illimitate, questo è un modo per essere competitivo ad alti livelli. 
Morata chi ce l'ha portato alla Juve secondo te?


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Vedi affare Rojo con lo United.
> Il giocatore, con l'appoggio della Doyen voleva partire, ma il club non lo voleva lasciare ed ha fatto di tutto per contrattare un prezzo più alto.
> Ora il giocatore dov'è?
> E c'è da sottolineare che il prezzo fatto non era sicuramente quello voluto dal presidente dello Sporting.



Sapevo che mi avresti risposto così, infatti tutto può essere, ad oggi la volontà dei giocatori è rilevante ma non sempre vengono accontentati (speriamo di sì in questo caso).



nimloth ha scritto:


> soprattutto mi sembra strano che venga al Milan, togliendosi la possibilità di giocare in Champions League.



Quello è un altro discorso, ci dovremmo tornare tra poco.


----------



## pazzomania (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Doyen ci guadagna nel momento in cui ci fa comprare i giocatori e li piazza ad un prezzo più alto qualche anno dopo (magari in uno dei suoi club satellite), portando una plusvalenza sia a sè che al club...




Ripeti scusa? 





franck3211 ha scritto:


> Converrai con me che però il milan non dovrebbe puntare a questo.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*





The P ha scritto:


> *All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.
> 
> Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.*
> Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.
> ...



.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2015)

Brahimi non mi fa impazzire, sopratutto perchè per lui spareranno di sicuro alto. Martinez è un centravanti completo, mi piacerebbe, nonostante non sia più un ragazzino.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> *Doyen ci guadagna nel momento in cui ci fa comprare i giocatori e li piazza ad un prezzo più alto qualche anno dopo (magari in uno dei suoi club satellite), portando una plusvalenza sia a sè che al club...*



La tua logica non fa una piega. Assolutamente da quotare. 


Comunque la FIFA sta eliminando la Doyen com proprietario di giocatori, percio diventano agenti che tipo Raiola guadagnano in caso di cessione, magari con percentuali molto alte.


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> *All'incontro di oggi sarà presente quasi certamente anche Nelio Lucas, boss della Doyen.
> 
> Tenete conto che Brahimi venne fatto acquistare dalla Doyen al porto per soli 8mln di euro e il Porto ha ceduto subito dopo L'80% del cartellino alla Doyen per 7mln.*
> Significa che il porto da una sua eventuale cessione vorrebbe guadagnare più possibile, ma significa anche che se è vero che la Doyen ci aiuta, beh... il giocatore è suo.
> ...



Si ma in giro si legge che il Porto ha un diritto di recompra per 8 milioni di euro.Quindi non è tutto così semplice.


----------



## Sotiris (8 Giugno 2015)

l'ultima volta che Galliani era andato fisicamente in Portogallo era quando aveva acquistato Cissokho o sbaglio?


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Si ma in giro si legge che il Porto ha un diritto di recompra per 8 milioni di euro.Quindi non è tutto così semplice.



Mi sembra una grande cavolata, l'a Doyen l'ha pagato 7mln per l'80% al Porto, ma nell'affare sono stati inseriti anche 3 giocatori in prestito al Granada pagati dalla Doyen. Mi sembra davvero una notizia fuffa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



Martinez
--------Ibra
Brahimi ---------------- X​
Non svegliatemi.



Jino ha scritto:


> Brahimi non mi fa impazzire, sopratutto perchè per lui spareranno di sicuro alto. Martinez è un centravanti completo, mi piacerebbe, nonostante non sia più un ragazzino.



Brahimi è abbastanza simile a Salah,che in questi primi sei mesi italiani è stato devastante.
Sarebbe comunque un rischio,come Jackson che si approccia ai 30 anni,ma è un rischio che correrei volentieri.


----------



## Jino (8 Giugno 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Martinez
> --------Ibra
> Brahimi ---------------- X​
> Non svegliatemi.
> ...



Brahimi è il classico funanbolo ed io non vado quasi mai pazzo per questi. Certo non lo butterei via un suo arrivo, per carità.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (8 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> E' per questo che secondo me il nostro vero obiettivo, al di là di Martinez che magari ha più risalto come nome, è Brahimi.
> Brahimi = Doyen = nostro
> A 15 milioni si chiude.



Brahimi ha una clausola rescissoria di 50 Mln.
Questo significa che la Doyen lo potrà dare a 15 Mln, ma continuerà a deternere il cartellino del giocatore: se aumenterà di valore brigherà per cederlo a un'altra squadra, altrimenti lo cederà fin da subito a prezzo pieno.
C'è niente da fare, se la Doyen tiene per le @@ Mr Bee, saremo sempre costretti a subire i suoi diktat.
Dobbiamo fare il mercato al di fuori di quegli strozzini.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (8 Giugno 2015)

Ma solo a me J.Martinez non dice assolutamente nulla? Mah,è un acquisto sbagliato secondo me.


----------



## robs91 (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*


Ma allora sto blitz?Nessuna notizia?


----------



## sion (8 Giugno 2015)

penso vada domani galliani,non ho ben capito


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Brahimi ha una clausola rescissoria di 50 Mln.
> Questo significa che la Doyen lo potrà dare a 15 Mln, ma continuerà a deternere il cartellino del giocatore: se aumenterà di valore brigherà per cederlo a un'altra squadra, altrimenti lo cederà fin da subito a prezzo pieno.
> C'è niente da fare, se la Doyen tiene per le @@ Mr Bee, saremo sempre costretti a subire i suoi diktat.
> Dobbiamo fare il mercato al di fuori di quegli strozzini.



In Italia i fondi non possono operare in quel modo


----------



## Reblanck (8 Giugno 2015)

Kondogobia,J.Martinez,Witsel,Oscar,Romagnoli sono nomi buoni per il mercato che dobbiamo fare ! (magari qualche talento brasiliano non guasterebbe)


----------



## osvaldobusatti (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In Italia i fondi non possono operare in quel modo



Però se fossero proprietari del Milan...


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Giugno 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> In Italia i fondi non possono operare in quel modo



La Doyen ha aiutato le squadre che ha seguito in due modi: o prestando loro denaro che poi i club hanno dovuto restituire a tassi d'interesse più o meno agevolati o acquistando giocatori da "prestare"'ai club prima di rivenderli ad un prezzo superiore. La prima ipotesi e' da scartare perché sono advisor di mercato di Bee e non avrebbe senso un'operazione del genere. La seconda e' illegale in Italia. Io credo che la strategia che adotterà la Doyen con il Milan sarà quella del gatto e della volpe con Pinocchio. Lucas dirà a Bee/Pinocchio:"Hai 50/100/150 milioni di euro da investire sul mercato. Noi ti diremo come spenderli" Così magari l'80% della campagna acquisti finira' nelle loro tasche. Quindi ad esempio loro aiuteranno il Milan a prendere Brahimi ad un prezzo più favorevole, visto il potere che hanno sul Porto, e ci perderanno ma poi ci guadagneranno quando faranno prendere ai rossoneri altri giocatori mediocri o normali che senza questa collaborazione il Milan avrebbe preso da altre parti o non avrebbe proprio preso. Praticamente con questo ruolo si fanno passare i soldi che Bee ed i suoi investitori mettono sul piatto. Così alla lunga si trasformeranno da fondo d'investimento in società stile GEA che gestisce la procura di giocatori e faranno concorrenza a Raiola e Mendes.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La Doyen ha aiutato le squadre che ha seguito in due modi: o prestando loro denaro che poi i club hanno dovuto restituire a tassi d'interesse più o meno agevolati o acquistando giocatori da "prestare"'ai club prima di rivenderli ad un prezzo superiore. La prima ipotesi e' da scartare perché sono advisor di mercato di Bee e non avrebbe senso un'operazione del genere. La seconda e' illegale in Italia. Io credo che la strategia che adotterà la Doyen con il Milan sarà quella del gatto e della volpe con Pinocchio. Lucas dirà a Bee/Pinocchio:"Hai 50/100/150 milioni di euro da investire sul mercato. Noi ti diremo come spenderli" Così magari l'80% della campagna acquisti finira' nelle loro tasche. Quindi ad esempio loro aiuteranno il Milan a prendere Brahimi ad un prezzo più favorevole, visto il potere che hanno sul Porto, e ci perderanno ma poi ci guadagneranno quando faranno prendere ai rossoneri altri giocatori mediocri o normali che senza questa collaborazione il Milan avrebbe preso da altre parti o non avrebbe proprio preso. Praticamente con questo ruolo si fanno passare i soldi che Bee ed i suoi investitori mettono sul piatto. Così alla lunga si trasformeranno da fondo d'investimento in società stile GEA che gestisce la procura di giocatori e faranno concorrenza a Raiola e Mendes.



Probabilmente Doyen inizialmente suggerirà di prendere alcuni giocatori nei quali ha ancora interessi economici e quindi se diamo 20M al Porto per Brahimi, Doyen sarà contento perché prenderà l'80% della cifra. Ma non per questo potranno costringerci a prendere dei loro giovani. La loro attività di consulenza verrà pagata in quanto tale, ma Doyen non avrà nessun potere diretto nei nostri riguardi. Il Milan prenderà i giocatori che vuole, se poi questi coincidono con gli interessi economici di Doyen tanto meglio per loro. 

Ma sono certo che non ci faremo prendere per il naso da Nelio Lucas che verrà usato e pagato unicamente come consulente di mercato.


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Doyen inizialmente suggerirà di prendere alcuni giocatori nei quali ha ancora interessi economici e quindi se diamo 20M al Porto per Brahimi, Doyen sarà contento perché prenderà l'80% della cifra. Ma non per questo potranno costringerci a prendere dei loro giovani. La loro attività di consulenza verrà pagata in quanto tale, ma Doyen non avrà nessun potere diretto nei nostri riguardi. Il Milan prenderà i giocatori che vuole, se poi questi coincidono con gli interessi economici di Doyen tanto meglio per loro.
> 
> Ma sono certo che non ci faremo prendere per il naso da Nelio Lucas che verrà usato e pagato unicamente come consulente di mercato.



Aggiungo a questo il prestigio che ne guadagna la Doyen. Lo sanno tutti che c'è la loro mano nella rinascita dell'Atletico e nelle 2 europa league vinte dal siviglia. Aiutare a vincere anche il Milan sarebbe per loro una buona promozione. Sopratutto nell'ottica di "trasformarsi in qualcos'altro" a causa della FIFA che vieta di operare in quel modo e dell'UEFA che si sta adoperando per farlo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il mercato del Milan inizia a farsi subito caldo. Secondo quanto riportato da Sky, nelle prossime ore Adriano Galliani incontrerà il Porto per parlare di due giocatori che interessano moltissimo al club rossonero: Brahimi ( http://www.milanworld.net/milan-doyen-propone-due-nomi-brahimi-e-iborra-vt28890.html ) e Jackson Martinez.
> 
> Il Milan accelera. Con i soldi di Mr Bee e con l'aiuto della Doyen.


Magari  certo se arrivasse Martinez ciao Ibra ma sarei comunque felice.


----------



## -Lionard- (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Probabilmente Doyen inizialmente suggerirà di prendere alcuni giocatori nei quali ha ancora interessi economici e quindi se diamo 20M al Porto per Brahimi, Doyen sarà contento perché prenderà l'80% della cifra. Ma non per questo potranno costringerci a prendere dei loro giovani. La loro attività di consulenza verrà pagata in quanto tale, ma Doyen non avrà nessun potere diretto nei nostri riguardi. Il Milan prenderà i giocatori che vuole, se poi questi coincidono con gli interessi economici di Doyen tanto meglio per loro.
> 
> Ma sono certo che non ci faremo prendere per il naso da Nelio Lucas che verrà usato e pagato unicamente come consulente di mercato.


Infatti non dico sia necessariamente negativo, volevo solo
provare a spiegare come potrebbe essere il loro "business model" con il
Milan. Sarà inevitabile qualche scarpone targato Doyen ma del resto lo fanno tutti i procuratori ( Digao/Bosco Leite, Didac Vila/Raiola etc...). Se serve per avere grandi giocatori a me sta bene. L'importante e' che non abbiano quote del Milan per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Galliani cercherà di lavorare sulla clausola rescissoria di Jackson Martinez, pari a 35M. E parlerà anche di Brahimi. Attesi possibili sviluppi già in giornata.*



.


----------



## franck3211 (8 Giugno 2015)

Massara a Sky: Ibra non esclude a priori martinez


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Massara a Sky: Ibra non esclude a priori martinez



esclude pazzini e menez...grazie a dio


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Giugno 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> esclude pazzini e menez...grazie a dio



Mi sembra una scelta logica per una società che vuole rilanciarsi seriamente.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Massara a Sky: Ibra non esclude a priori martinez


Mi sembra giusto, Ibra può coesistere con una prima punta, purché questa non lo oscuri e quello di Martinez sarebbe il profilo perfetto, senza considerare che Ibra sgraverebbe il colombiano di tante responsabilità, dato che Martinez arriverebbe come bomber del Milan e sarebbe obbligato a segnare a raffica, sebbene non si possa dire che il giocatore non sia un'incognita ad oggi, dato che verrebbe dal campionato portoghese.


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Massara a Sky: Ibra non esclude a priori martinez



Mi sembra strano. Una coppia del genere sarebbe quasi illegale in Serie A. A dirla tutta, vicino ad Ibra preferire qualcuno un pò più giovane.


----------



## rossonerodasempre (8 Giugno 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Mi sembra giusto, Ibra può coesistere con una prima punta, purché questa non lo oscuri e quello di Martinez sarebbe il profilo perfetto, senza considerare che Ibra sgraverebbe il colombiano di tante responsabilità, dato che Martinez arriverebbe come bomber del Milan e sarebbe obbligato a segnare a raffica, sebbene non si possa dire che il giocatore non sia un'incognita ad oggi, dato che verrebbe dal campionato portoghese.



secondo me si sta sognando troppo, capisco che ci siano più disponibilità ma non credo proprio possano arrivare due giocatori di questo livello, in particolare se pensiamo che c'è da sistemare difesa e centrocampo nei titolari e nella panchina, sarei contento di Martinez, sarebbe sicuramente un segnale forte per il mercato e per attirare altri nomi, poi sia chiaro...quì secondo me gli affari bisogna farli a giugno, aspettare sarebbe pericoloso.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Giugno 2015)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La Doyen ha aiutato le squadre che ha seguito in due modi: o prestando loro denaro che poi i club hanno dovuto restituire a tassi d'interesse più o meno agevolati o acquistando giocatori da "prestare"'ai club prima di rivenderli ad un prezzo superiore. La prima ipotesi e' da scartare perché sono advisor di mercato di Bee e non avrebbe senso un'operazione del genere. La seconda e' illegale in Italia. Io credo che la strategia che adotterà la Doyen con il Milan sarà quella del gatto e della volpe con Pinocchio. Lucas dirà a Bee/Pinocchio:"Hai 50/100/150 milioni di euro da investire sul mercato. Noi ti diremo come spenderli" Così magari l'80% della campagna acquisti finira' nelle loro tasche. Quindi ad esempio loro aiuteranno il Milan a prendere Brahimi ad un prezzo più favorevole, visto il potere che hanno sul Porto, e ci perderanno ma poi ci guadagneranno quando faranno prendere ai rossoneri altri giocatori mediocri o normali che senza questa collaborazione il Milan avrebbe preso da altre parti o non avrebbe proprio preso. Praticamente con questo ruolo si fanno passare i soldi che Bee ed i suoi investitori mettono sul piatto. Così alla lunga si trasformeranno da fondo d'investimento in società stile GEA che gestisce la procura di giocatori e faranno concorrenza a Raiola e Mendes.


Io sospetto che i famosi imprenditori misteriosi dietro a Bee siano loro, altro che cinesi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Giugno 2015)

Io Ibra lo vedo dietro la punta, più che punta da solo o seconda punta, è l'evoluzoine che deve assumere ora che non può più giocare in profondità


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Massara a Sky: Ibra non esclude a priori martinez



Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo ... Sarebbe da orgasmo multiplo .


----------



## Milo (8 Giugno 2015)

Speravo che in serata ci fossero state novità, speriamo non si siano già disperse queste voci


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Io Ibra lo vedo dietro la punta, più che punta da solo o seconda punta, è l'evoluzoine che deve assumere ora che non può più giocare in profondità



Questo è vero, rispetto a quando è andato corre di meno e si risparmia un pò giocando più vicino al centrocampo. Martinez o no servirebbe qualcun altro che faccia tanti gol perchè Ibra 30 non ne fa.


----------



## Casnop (8 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Massara a Sky: Ibra non esclude a priori martinez



Ipotesi molto probabile: Tevez in uscita dalla Juventus verso il Psg libera Ibrahimovic verso il Milan. In tali premesse, darei questo affare per fatto. Martinez è da lavorare: se c'è l'accordo col giocatore... Coppia d'attacco dominante in Italia. Se si fa, il Milan ha già preso la prima fila. Ma le prove del Gran Premio sono ancora lunghe...


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2015)

*La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani, di ritorno da Berlino, si è fermato ad Oporto. Il Milan tratta Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. Quella che porta all'attaccante è una pista molto dura. Sul giocatore c'è anche il Valencia che ha già offerto 30 milioni di euro. Ma la pista davvero calda sembra essere quella Brahimi. Il trequartista algerino fa parte della galassia Doyen.*


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2015)

Diego
Alves - Benatia - Romagnoli - Antonelli
Bonaventura - Kondogbia - Bertolacci - Brahimi
Ibra - Martinez

Se riusciamo a prendere questi partiamo dietro alla juve solo perche loro sono gia collaudati.


----------



## Ciachi (8 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diego
> Alves - Benatia - Romagnoli - Antonelli
> Bonaventura - Kondogbia - Bertolacci - Brahimi
> Ibra - Martinez
> ...



....se ,mai, riuscissimo a prendere QUESTI......partiamo dietro al Barcellona.....non alla rubentus!!!!


----------



## koti (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani, di ritorno da Berlino, si è fermato ad Oporto. Il Milan tratta Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. Quella che porta all'attaccante è una pista molto dura. Sul giocatore c'è anche il Valencia che ha già offerto 30 milioni di euro. Ma la pista davvero calda sembra essere quella Brahimi. Il trequartista algerino fa parte della galassia Doyen.*


Se vogliamo tornare grandi non possiamo farci soffiare un giocatore dal Valencia.


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> ....se ,mai, riuscissimo a prendere QUESTI......partiamo dietro al Barcellona.....non alla rubentus!!!!


u 

Vero che a livello di nomi il paragone non esiste proprio, ma loro sono una squadra gia collaudata.
Invece la squadra che ho messo conta 8 giocatori di movimento nuovi su 10.
Insomma non e detto che tutto vada SUBITO per il verso giusto.

Se poi per caso riusciamo a mantenere il loro passo fino a dicembre, lo scudetto lo vinciamo in scioltezza


----------



## The P (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani, di ritorno da Berlino, si è fermato ad Oporto. Il Milan tratta Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. Quella che porta all'attaccante è una pista molto dura. Sul giocatore c'è anche il Valencia che ha già offerto 30 milioni di euro. Ma la pista davvero calda sembra essere quella Brahimi. Il trequartista algerino fa parte della galassia Doyen.*



Per come la vedo io si lavora subito per Brahimi e si tratta Jackson Martinez, il quale arriva solo in caso sfumi Ibra. Tuttavia, non è detto che non possano arrivare entrambi. Abbiamo visto che insieme a Ibra al Gallo piace versare qualche milioncino in più (vedi Robinho).


----------



## Casnop (8 Giugno 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> Diego
> Alves - Benatia - Romagnoli - Antonelli
> Bonaventura - Kondogbia - Bertolacci - Brahimi
> Ibra - Martinez
> ...



Una Juve senza Tevez, Pirlo e forse Pogba è altra materia rispetto a quella degli ultimi due anni. Senza considerare che dopo Berlino ha scoperto di avere dei limiti. Un'altra squadra: esattamente come il Milan che si sta preparando...


----------



## Djici (8 Giugno 2015)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Una Juve senza Tevez, Pirlo e forse Pogba è altra materia rispetto a quella degli ultimi due anni. Senza considerare che dopo Berlino ha scoperto di avere dei limiti. Un'altra squadra: esattamente come il Milan che si sta preparando...



Ovviamente se perdono sia Tevez che Pogba il discorso cambia.
Purtroppo rischiano di perdere Pirlo proprio quando inizia ad essere un vero peso per loro (insomma sta diventando solo ora il giocatore che pensavamo/speravamo di vedere da loro quando ci ha lasciati).
E pure se prendono tanti soldi dal francese, non e detto che riescano a fare le scelte giuste per rinforzare la squadra.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta dello Sport: Galliani, di ritorno da Berlino, si è fermato ad Oporto. Il Milan tratta Jackson Martinez e Brahimi. Quella che porta all'attaccante è una pista molto dura. Sul giocatore c'è anche il Valencia che ha già offerto 30 milioni di euro. Ma la pista davvero calda sembra essere quella Brahimi. Il trequartista algerino fa parte della galassia Doyen.*





The P ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io si lavora subito per Brahimi e si tratta Jackson Martinez, il quale arriva solo in caso sfumi Ibra. Tuttavia, non è detto che non possano arrivare entrambi. Abbiamo visto che insieme a Ibra al Gallo piace versare qualche milioncino in più (vedi Robinho).



Probabile sia così, ma entro il raduno devono arrivare quasi tutti  vorrei evitare di fare figure barbine contro Real e Bayern questa estate!


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2015)

ragazzi, premetto che sono stato via un week-end e ho letto veramente poco. Ma veramente c'è qualche possibilità che oltre ad Ibra prendono pure J.Martinez??? cioè veniamo da anni di Matri-Spazzini-Destro-Mummia Torres, vi rendete conto cosa significherebbe avere quei 2 davanti? veramente ci potremmo pure permettere di giocare con Poli-Montolivo in mezzo al campo (anche se non avrebbe senso).
Se poi ci aggiungi anche Brahimi...

e cos'è questa storia che Tevez va al PSG? mi sembra di essere stato via un anno, invece sono solo 2 giorni


----------



## BossKilla7 (8 Giugno 2015)

Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi, premetto che sono stato via un week-end e ho letto veramente poco. Ma veramente c'è qualche possibilità che oltre ad Ibra prendono pure J.Martinez??? cioè veniamo da anni di Matri-Spazzini-Destro-Mummia Torres, vi rendete conto cosa significherebbe avere quei 2 davanti? veramente ci potremmo pure permettere di giocare con Poli-Montolivo in mezzo al campo (anche se non avrebbe senso).
> Se poi ci aggiungi anche Brahimi...
> 
> e cos'è questa storia che Tevez va al PSG? mi sembra di essere stato via un anno, invece sono solo 2 giorni



Tranquillo, la rosa è ancora composta da cessi come Poli, Montolivo, Muntari e Bonera, fino ad ora non è arrivato nessuno


----------



## admin (8 Giugno 2015)

*Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Lo supponevo. Andiamo da altre parti che qui ci massacrano, di talenti ce ne sono in tutto il mondo.


----------



## Z A Z A' (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Ciao e grazie


----------



## Snake (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Pinto da Costa badass


----------



## il condor (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Si va bè, ciao. Prendiamo Ibra, Kondogbia e altro. Col Porto è impossibile trattare. 35mln per Martinez sono una pazzia, i 50 di Brahimi neanche li commento.


----------



## Nicco (8 Giugno 2015)

Come pensavo, quando dichiari il grano nessuno ti fa sconti.
Forse invece di inneggiare i mille mila milioni per la campagna acquisti si poteva agire un po' più nell'ombra.


----------



## juventino (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Adesso capite perché gli juventini stanno così fissati ad ipervalutare Pogba? Cioé se Brahimi vale 50 milioni...


----------



## Black (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



si ciao... 50M per Brahimi? già sono tanti i 35 per J.Martinez (che prenderei al massimo per 30)


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (8 Giugno 2015)

Ma si ma questi sono come gli amici delle bancarelle che domandano 20 euro e alla fine gli metti in mano 5 euro e ti danno la maglietta e pure il braccialetto.

La butto li, se fossi Galliani andrei li con un assegno da 40/45 milioni e glielo metterei in mano al simpatico amico della bancarella.


----------



## Doctore (8 Giugno 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Adesso capite perché gli juventini stanno così fissati ad ipervalutare Pogba? Cioé se Brahimi vale 50 milioni...



se quello vale 50 pogba vale 150 almeno


----------



## Butcher (8 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Dalle mie parti si dice: si, n' front!


----------



## Mille e una notte (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *


valutazione di Brahimi quasi delirante, bah


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2015)

promemoria per quelli che cascano dalle nuvole, ultime cessioni pesanti del Porto:

-Danilo 35 mil al Real;
-Mangala 40 mil al City;
-James Rodriguez 45 mil al Monaco;
-Moutinho 25 mil al Monaco;
-Hulk 40 mil allo Zenit;
-Falcao 40 mil all'Atletico;
-Bruno Alves 22 mil allo Zenit;
-Lisandro Lopez 24 mil al Lione;
-Lucho Gonzales 19 mil al Marsiglia.

Insomma, se uno è un buon giocatore meno di 20 manco si siedono, se poco poco è un big si parte dai 35 in su. E' Pinto Da Costa


----------



## pisolo22 (9 Giugno 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Dalle mie parti si dice: si, n' front!



è la posizione Della Doyen in tutto questo per un giocatore di cui il Porto detiene solo il 20% del cartellino ? (Transfermarkt lo valuto 16 milioni) e non lo si dovrebbe pagare + di 20\22 oltre sarebbe stupido e oltremodo folle. 
Se cominciamo cosi non va per niente bene cmq per meno si prende De Bruyne se non è già del City oppure cn 50 milioni vai dall'atletico per Griezmann , Mkhitaryan (anche se non è prp un esterno)Calhanoglu e tanti altri a molto meno di quello che chiedono , riavremo pure i soldi ma al Porto sono e rimangono pazzi da legare , Pinto da Costa non si smentisce mai facendo i suoi interessi. Per Martinez oltre al dilazionamento del pagamento come diceva Di Marzio io non andrei oltre i 25 mln mi piace ma non pagherei di +


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> promemoria per quelli che cascano dalle nuvole, ultime cessioni pesanti del Porto:
> 
> -Danilo 35 mil al Real;
> -Mangala 40 mil al City;
> ...



Alcuni li avevo rimossi, gli ultimi 3 sono imbarazzanti come prezzo.


----------



## il condor (9 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> promemoria per quelli che cascano dalle nuvole, ultime cessioni pesanti del Porto:
> 
> -Danilo 35 mil al Real;
> -Mangala 40 mil al City;
> ...



L'unico che valeva quei soldi era Falcao e forse Hulk. James ancora non li valeva. Gli altri sono pompati di brutto. Una società simile al Porto è l'Udinese. Ho letto che valutano Allan 18mln. robe da pazzi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *


_Quando ho sentito il prezzo mi sono alzato e me ne sono andato..._


----------



## Reblanck (9 Giugno 2015)

In vendita non ci sono grandi attaccanti in giro sopratutto se non fai la CL !
Gli unici realmente che possiamo prendere sono Ibra o J.Martinez.
J.Martinez è il classico colpo che può venire in Italia e fare 30 goal come essere un flop....


----------



## Aron (9 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> promemoria per quelli che cascano dalle nuvole, ultime cessioni pesanti del Porto:
> 
> -Danilo 35 mil al Real;
> -Mangala 40 mil al City;
> ...



50 milioni è comunque follia.
Alla stessa cifra ci si può provare seriamente per Verratti, e con dieci milioni in meno si fa vacillare Lotito per Felipe Anderson.


----------



## gabuz (9 Giugno 2015)

Aron ha scritto:


> 50 milioni è comunque follia.
> Alla stessa cifra ci si può provare seriamente per Verratti, e con dieci milioni in meno si fa vacillare Lotito per Felipe Anderson.



40 mln a Lotito non li darei nemmeno se avessimo il conto cointestato


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



Sono molto più scandalosi i 35 per il panchinaro di Teòfilo Gutierrez nella Colombia


----------



## admin (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *




*Galliani incontrerà nuovamente il Porto, oggi, Martedì, prima di tornare a Milano.*


----------



## MrPeppez (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani incontrerà nuovamente il Porto, oggi, Martedì, prima di tornare a Milano.*



Non ci sto credendo più, giornalai.


----------



## Serginho (9 Giugno 2015)

Bisogna ringranziare gli sceicchi per queste valutazioni a membro di canide, hanno stravolto completamente i prezzi del mercato. Ditemi voi se e' possibile che sta gente valga sopra i 30 milioni


----------



## Chrissonero (9 Giugno 2015)

Macche.. con 85 mln di euri si prende Draxler, Tielemans, Jovetic, Paulinho e Darmian


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



In realtà 50 milioni di euro sono la clausola rescissoria dell'algerino.Si sapeva già quindi.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

Snake ha scritto:


> promemoria per quelli che cascano dalle nuvole, ultime cessioni pesanti del Porto:
> 
> -Danilo 35 mil al Real;
> -Mangala 40 mil al City;
> ...



Di buoni ne vedo 2 in quella lista, massimo 3. Soprattutto relazionati al prezzo.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

Serginho ha scritto:


> Bisogna ringranziare gli sceicchi per queste valutazioni a membro di canide, hanno stravolto completamente i prezzi del mercato. Ditemi voi se e' possibile che sta gente valga sopra i 30 milioni



30 milioni li valgono in 2. Brahimi non ha ancora dimostrato nulla, JM ha 30 anni e ancora gioca nel campionato portoghese.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *





Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani incontrerà nuovamente il Porto, oggi, Martedì, prima di tornare a Milano.*



Per Brahimi il prezzo è ovviamente folle, ma Jackson con 30-32 si porta a casa. Negli ultimi anni la belva ha segnato sempre tantissimi goals, vero che li ha fatti in Portogallo, ma si tratta pur sempre di un nazionale titolare che ha avuto pure esperienze in CL (quest'anno ha timbrato 7 volte). Insomma, a quelle cifre potremmo prendere qualcuno di meglio? Io dico di no.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

Con 30 milioni provo prima a prendere Alexis Sanchez che conosce il campionato italiano, ha già giocato con Barcellona e Arsenal e non ha proprio fatto schifo. Oltre al fatto di essere ancora più giovane di JM.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

*L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'Agente di Jackson shock: "Un club ha pagato al clausola di 35M". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Concordo con chi dice che a quella cifra mi sembra una scommessa troppo azzardata. Che poi, come sempre, ci sta che si confermi, ma fin'ora non ha dimostrato di meritare 35 milioni da un club come il nostro.
Da club x pieno di soldi boh ci può stare


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club ha pagato al clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*


Beh Galliani è andato ieri e a quanto ho capito va via oggi, quindi due sono le cose o lo ha preso pagando la clausola (cosa strana) o era già venduto a qualcun altro. Certo ipotizzare dopo la Spagna, un altro viaggio inutile in Portogallo sarebbe da ridicoli, a meno che non hanno già chiuso per Godin, Manduzkic o Martinez


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Di Marzio: il reale obiettivo della missione di Galliani è Jackson Martinez. Si cerca uno sconto sulla clausola rescissoria, che è di 35 milioni di euro. Per Brahimi, c'è stata una richiesta shock del Porto: 50 milioni di euro. *



50 milioni è la clausula rescissoria di Brahimi. Per questo ho detto che da questo affare si vede il vero aiuto della Doyen al Milan. L'80% del cartellino è suo, per il 20% del Porto potremmo sborsare 10-15mln senza dover pagare la clausula e dando poi alla Doyen altri 15mln per la mediazione. Alla fine ci guadagnerebbero tutti, il Porto che l'ha pagato 1mln la Doyen che l'ha pagato 6mln. 

Altrimenti con 40mln si va altrove, penso anch'io ad Anderson. Tuttavia se vogliamo i campioni queste sono le cifre. No way. 



Admin ha scritto:


> *Galliani incontrerà nuovamente il Porto, oggi, Martedì, prima di tornare a Milano.*


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



up


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Quel club sara' il Valencia, visto che in questi giorni lo davano in pole?


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Oggi Biasin nel suo editoriale diceva che il Milan ha l'accordo con il Porto ma c'era solamente da convincere il giocatore. Certo è una fonte non molto affidabile, ma da quanto sapevo il valencia aveva offerto 30M. Quindi (mi tocco dovutamente), potremmo essere noi a pagare la clausola. Ma poi se hai 150M tra 30 o 35M cambia molto? Tanto è palese che sotto i 30 non ce lo daranno mai...


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Oggi Biasin nel suo editoriale diceva che il Milan ha l'accordo con il Porto ma c'era solamente da convincere il giocatore. Certo è una fonte non molto affidabile, ma da quanto sapevo il valencia aveva offerto 30M. Quindi (mi tocco dovutamente), potremmo essere noi a pagare la clausola. Ma poi se hai 150M tra 30 o 35M cambia molto? Tanto è palese che sotto i 30 non ce lo daranno mai...



SPeriamo di ottenere qualcosa dalla vendita di alcuni nostri scarsoni.


----------



## Butcher (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*


Non penso sia possibile che sia il Milan.


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Con Martinez e Kondogbia sistemeremmo già mezza squadra. Due giocatori fortissimi in due ruoli nevralgici del campo.


----------



## koti (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*


Se dopo tutti questi proclami ci facciamo soffiare i giocatori persino dal Valencia...


----------



## Aragorn (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Temo beffa


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> 50 milioni è la clausula rescissoria di Brahimi. Per questo ho detto che da questo affare si vede il vero aiuto della Doyen al Milan. L'80% del cartellino è suo, per il 20% del Porto potremmo sborsare 10-15mln senza dover pagare la clausula e dando poi alla Doyen altri 15mln per la mediazione. Alla fine ci guadagnerebbero tutti, il Porto che l'ha pagato 1mln la Doyen che l'ha pagato 6mln.
> Altrimenti con 40mln si va altrove, penso anch'io ad Anderson. Tuttavia se vogliamo i campioni queste sono le cifre. No way.



Vero quello che scrivi: 10/M al Porto per la sua %_ale del 20 su 50 Mln lo potrebbero accontentare.
Ma alla Doyen spetterebbero 40/M e vorresti che rinunciassero a 20/M per darlo a noi. 
Perchè dovrebbe farlo? Il loro business è guadagnare sui giocatori che hanno in cantiere, non fare beneficenza.
A titolo di amicizia (con Galliani, neh...), potranno concedere una dilazione di pagamento, obbligarti a far giocare un loro protetto da lanciare (ovviamente un bidone, altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo...), ma rinunciare al 50% della provvigione, dai, non sta in piedi.
Salvo che ci sia una contropartita più pesante che punti a un coinvolgimento nella proprietà.
E questo mi darebbe un pò fastidio...


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Salvo che ci sia una contropartita più pesante che punti a un coinvolgimento nella proprietà.
> E questo mi darebbe un pò fastidio...



Ti dà fastidio se la Doyen entra nella proprietà? (solo per capire)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*


Voglio credere fermamente che sia lo stesso Milan questo club. Per farmi riporre sin da subito fiducia nella società, mi devono piazzare proprio un colpo da 35 milioni di euro.


----------



## bargnani83 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



valencia


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



La mia speranza più grande è quella di tornare ad essere *tifosi* di calcio e non più ragionieri...
Secondo voi i tifosi del Chelsea stanno lì a chiedersi se tizio costa troppo o troppo poco?...noi ormai per necessità sono anni che facciamo sti discorsi...spero che non dovremo più farli come non li facevamo in passato..
Se arriva JM mi interessa solo come gioca e quanti gol farà..per le altre cose ci sono persone pagate per occuparsene..


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Ti dà fastidio se la Doyen entra nella proprietà? (solo per capire)



Molto.
Ora avremmo Michel (un' emerita pippa) come allenatore al posto di Miha, tanto per dirne una.
E una pattumiera di giocatori di scarto come contorno a 3-4 buoni pagati a caro prezzo per far guadagnare la Doyen e gettare fumo negli occhi ai tifosi.
In questo momento agisce l'amico della Doyen, Galliani (il miglior AD della via lattea), che ha allargato l'orizzonte: oltre che da Preziosi e Rajola, sta facendosi infinocchiare da N.Lucas, facendo intervenire la sua fronte inutilmente spaziosa.
Non è così che si ricostruisce il Milan.


----------



## George Weah (9 Giugno 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> La mia speranza più grande è quella di tornare ad essere *tifosi* di calcio e non più ragionieri...
> Secondo voi i tifosi del Chelsea stanno lì a chiedersi se tizio costa troppo o troppo poco?...noi ormai per necessità sono anni che facciamo sti discorsi...spero che non dovremo più farli come non li facevamo in passato..
> Se arriva JM mi interessa solo come gioca e quanti gol farà..per le altre cose ci sono persone pagate per occuparsene..



Hai sintetizzato il mio pensiero. Grazie.


----------



## fabio96 (9 Giugno 2015)

Spendere 35mln per Martinez mi sembra esagerato, con 15mln ti porti a casa Zlatan!!


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Giugno 2015)

fabio96 ha scritto:


> Spendere 35mln per Martinez mi sembra esagerato, con 15mln ti porti a casa Zlatan!!



Perfetto, allora con 50 li prendiamo tutti e due e spediamo Menez e Matriosca a giocare dove meritano...


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*




A me JM piace molto. Ma il problema è sempre lo stesso. Chi ha attorno? Munnez o qualcuno che sa giocare per e con la squadra? Il centrocampo sarà sistemato?
In un determinato contesto di gioco JM è letale.

Comunque non penso esistano punte così forti e affidabili ad un prezzo inferiore.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Vero quello che scrivi: 10/M al Porto per la sua %_ale del 20 su 50 Mln lo potrebbero accontentare.
> *Ma alla Doyen spetterebbero 40/M e vorresti che rinunciassero a 20/M per darlo a noi.
> Perchè dovrebbe farlo? Il loro business è guadagnare sui giocatori che hanno in cantiere, non fare beneficenza.*
> A titolo di amicizia (con Galliani, neh...), potranno concedere una dilazione di pagamento, obbligarti a far giocare un loro protetto da lanciare (ovviamente un bidone, altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo...), ma rinunciare al 50% della provvigione, dai, non sta in piedi.
> ...



Il modo in cui la Doyen dovrebbe fare da Advisor al Milan potrebbe svolgersi con 2 modalità: 
1) prestando al Milan giocatori della sua scuderia (quello che si diceva inizialmente)
2) svolgendo una sorta di ruolo di DS, vista la loro competenza che sarebbe assurdo mettere in discussione.

Cosa ci guadagna la Doyen in entrambi i casi? 
1) Un'ingresso nel mercato italiano dove ci sono delle barriere all'ingresso poste dalla FIFA. E la Doyen non può permettersi di perdere un segmento così importante del bussiness del calcio.
2) Popolarità, che porta credibilità, che porta sviluppo del bussiness.

Ultima nota su Brahimi. La Doyen non ha potuto acquistarlo dal Granada per regolamento e ha usato il Porto da tramite, con la formula che ho scritto prima: Il Porto lo acquista per 8mln --> "cede" l'80% alla Doyen per 6,5mln --> la Doyen presta a titolo gratuito 3 giocatori al Granada. 

Cosa ci guadagna il Porto? Il 20% sulla vendita di un calciatore che avrebbe dovuto acquistare per circa 15-20mln dopo il mondiale.

Ripeto: con Brahimi capiamo quanto sarà concreto questo aiuto della Doyen.






Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*


.


----------



## Jack14 (9 Giugno 2015)

fabio96 ha scritto:


> Spendere 35mln per Martinez mi sembra esagerato, con 15mln ti porti a casa Zlatan!!



Ibra perfetto, ma non costa 15M... 15 è il cartellino, chiede d'ingaggio (almeno) 7M all'anno per 3 anni, ti costa minimo 36M per uno che ha 34 anni. Per carità un fenomeno, probabilmente farebbe ancora la differenza, però capisci che come costo siamo vicini a J.Martinez che ha comunque un 5 anni in meno.. Non poco eh


----------



## kollaps (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Più facile che sia l'Arsenal secondo me...mentre noi puntiamo su Brahimi.
Vedremo, sarei contento in entrambi i casi


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

Come mai martinez solo ora si appresta al salto in una big? Siamo certi che il campionato portoghese ad oggi sia molto più scarso di quello italiano?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2015)

Jackson Martinez 35 milioni li vale tutti. Vediamo come va a finire.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

Jack14 ha scritto:


> Ibra perfetto, ma non costa 15M... 15 è il cartellino, chiede d'ingaggio (almeno) 7M all'anno per 3 anni, ti costa minimo 36M per uno che ha 34 anni. Per carità un fenomeno, probabilmente farebbe ancora la differenza, però capisci che come costo siamo vicini a J.Martinez che ha comunque un 5 anni in meno.. Non poco eh


Ibra in 3 anni fa quello che Michael Jackson qua non farà in 8.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ibra in 3 anni fa quello che Michael Jackson qua non farà in 8.


Ibra ha 34 anni ragazzi. Poi magari Ibra arriva lo stesso, però con modalità diverse. Se viene a pochi spicci ok, ma non si può pagare 15 milioni un giocatore che TRE anni fa abbiamo venduto a 20.


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ibra in 3 anni fa quello che Michael Jackson qua non farà in 8.


Ibrahimovic perché dovrebbe tornare al Milan? Tra l'altro non ha criticato APERTAMENTE Galliani per averlo preso per il cu?


----------



## The Ripper (9 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> Più facile che sia l'Arsenal secondo me...mentre noi puntiamo su Brahimi.
> Vedremo, sarei contento in entrambi i casi



Ma Brahimi praticamente gioca esterno sinistro, giusto? Se così fosse allora PER DAVVERO stiamo cercando di sbolognare Menez!
Avrei comunque fatto un tentativo per Felipe Anderson e, chiamatemi scemo, anche per REUS.


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Andra al Valencia allora se non erro Di Marzio settimane fa aveva detto che loro erano pronti a pagare la clausola, tutto sommato mi va anche bene se poi andiamo a prendere Ibra.


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Giugno 2015)

Gente, il psg ha detto che non vuole vendere Ibra, il che vuol dire che sicuramente non lo svende e di 10/15 milioni si lavano le... mani. Quindi richieste alte+ingaggio oneroso=out of target, facciamocene una ragione, se ibra arriva sarà il classico mono-colpo che non risolve tutti gli altri problemi della squadra ^^


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Il modo in cui la Doyen dovrebbe fare da Advisor al Milan potrebbe svolgersi con 2 modalità:
> 1) prestando al Milan giocatori della sua scuderia (quello che si diceva inizialmente)
> 2) svolgendo una sorta di ruolo di DS, vista la loro competenza che sarebbe assurdo mettere in discussione.
> 
> ...


Ometto per brevità quanto concerne la domanda. 
A me di cosa ci guadagni la Doyen non interessa.
Però mi chiedo: cosa ci guadagna il Milan ricevendo in prestito giocatori della scuderia Doyen?
I casi sarebbero 2:
a) I giocatori si rivelano fuoriclasse, per cui: o li acquistiamo a prezzo ancora più alto che all'inizio, oppure la Doyen li rivende a chi gli pare e avremmo tirato loro la volata.
b) I giocatori si rivelano dei bidoni o delle mezze cartucce, quindi li hai tenuti in squadra pagandoli per conto della Doyen: un affare alla Destro, per citare un esempio.

Cosa ci ha guadagnato il Milan? Un anno di utilizzo nel primo caso (ma a beneficio Doyen) e un anno buttato via nel secondo caso.

Passiamo al punto 2)

Sfruttiamo al competenza della Doyen come DS "esterno" al Milan, vista la loro competenza ecc...
Come pensi di sfruttarlo? 
Chiedendo loro i giocatori migliori del parco, non vedo alternative.
Ma questi li devi pagare quello che loro vogliono, mica te li danno gratis. 
Quindi il costo di questo DS "esterno" sarebbe altissimo.
Non sarebbe preferibile averne uno "interno" che faccia lo stesso lavoro della Doyen?
Oppure uno staff di ex giocatori competenti, supportato da osservatori capaci?
La "competenza" della Doyen copre l'incompetenza del ns AD che pretende di gestire lui l' intera parte tecnica della Società, senza rendersi conto che crea un collo di bottiglia che riduce le sue capacità di intervenire sul mercato.
In ogni grande azienda i capi intelligenti delegano, non gestiscono in prima persona.
E Galliani non è una persona intelligente.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ibra ha 34 anni ragazzi. Poi magari Ibra arriva lo stesso, però con modalità diverse. Se viene a pochi spicci ok, ma non si può pagare 15 milioni un giocatore che TRE anni fa abbiamo venduto a 20.



Si libererebbe per molto meno secondo me. Anche 7 milioni di ingaggio (che in 3 anni sarebbero 42) ci stanno. In 3 anni ti viene a costare 50 milioni, Martinez lo paghi 35 e i 50 li vai a sfondare con l'ingaggio. Da qui al 2018, chi ti da più garanzie? A me, sinceramente, lo svedese.


----------



## bmb (9 Giugno 2015)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ibrahimovic perché dovrebbe tornare al Milan? Tra l'altro non ha criticato APERTAMENTE Galliani per averlo preso per il cu?



Perchè non sarebbe mai voluto partire dal Milan (primo caso della sua carriera) e perchè con Galliani si sono risentiti qualche mesetto fa. E chiariti.


----------



## The P (9 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Ometto per brevità quanto concerne la domanda.
> A me di cosa ci guadagni la Doyen non interessa.
> Però mi chiedo: cosa ci guadagna il Milan ricevendo in prestito giocatori della scuderia Doyen?
> I casi sarebbero 2:
> ...



Penso che tutto si riassuma nelle ultime righe di quello che hai scritto. Il Milan è una squadra allestita al massimo per competere nei primi 5 posti della Serie A. Se l'intensione è quella di ritornare un TOP CLUB nel breve termine allora serve gente capace di allestire una squadra vincente in breve tempo. Il nostro AD (e DS) non è all'altezza di farlo. La Doyen sì. 

Comunque la Doyen i giocatori li vende pure eh, non mi pare che la Lazio Andersson l'abbia pagato uno sproposito. Alla Doyen che possedeva tra il 60 e il 75% del cartellino (non ricordo bene) sono andati circa 8mln. La lazio ora lo rivende a ben altre cifre. Lo stesso vale per Dybala pagato poco più per l'intero cartellino alla Doyen, ma con una plus valenza certa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Giugno 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Si libererebbe per molto meno secondo me. Anche 7 milioni di ingaggio (che in 3 anni sarebbero 42) ci stanno. In 3 anni ti viene a costare 50 milioni, Martinez lo paghi 35 e i 50 li vai a sfondare con l'ingaggio. Da qui al 2018, chi ti da più garanzie? A me, sinceramente, lo svedese.


Secondo me uno non esclude l'altro comunque. Ricordiamoci che Ibra sa giocare con una prima punta vicino: Trezeguet ancora lo ringrazia per quanti gol è riuscito a segnare con lo svedese accanto.


----------



## BossKilla7 (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Arriva il Valencia coi soldoni


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



Insomma, ad Oporto è stata una bella gitarella


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Penso che tutto si riassuma nelle ultime righe di quello che hai scritto. Il Milan è una squadra allestita al massimo per competere nei primi 5 posti della Serie A. Se l'intensione è quella di ritornare un TOP CLUB nel breve termine allora serve gente capace di allestire una squadra vincente in breve tempo. Il nostro AD (e DS) non è all'altezza di farlo. La Doyen sì.
> 
> Comunque la Doyen i giocatori li vende pure eh, non mi pare che la Lazio Andersson l'abbia pagato uno sproposito. Alla Doyen che possedeva tra il 60 e il 75% del cartellino (non ricordo bene) sono andati circa 8mln. La lazio ora lo rivende a ben altre cifre. Lo stesso vale per Dybala pagato poco più per l'intero cartellino alla Doyen, ma con una plus valenza certa.



Un'ultima cosa, poi la chiudo qui.
Non so se la Doyen abbia guadagnato dal trasferimento di Dybala alla Juve e se Anderson sia ancora legato alla stessa.
Ma se Palermo e Lazio rispettivamente li hanno comprati a titolo definitivo, come sembra tu supponga, significa che hanno un DS o un AD valido. Mica hanno _delegato_ la Doyen.
Che quest'ultima abbia in mano buoni giocatori è indubbio: il Milan, se ci crede, li deve acquistare a titolo definitivo, tagliando il cordone ombelicale che li lega alla Doyen. Così mi va bene.
Ma che entri a fare parte del Milan per farsi gli affari suoi, questo proprio no.


----------



## Louis Gara (9 Giugno 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Un'ultima cosa, poi la chiudo qui.
> Non so se la Doyen abbia guadagnato dal trasferimento di Dybala alla Juve e se Anderson sia ancora legato alla stessa.
> Ma se Palermo e Lazio rispettivamente li hanno comprati a titolo definitivo, come sembra tu supponga, significa che hanno un DS o un AD valido. Mica hanno _delegato_ la Doyen.
> Che quest'ultima abbia in mano buoni giocatori è indubbio: il Milan, se ci crede, li deve acquistare a titolo definitivo, tagliando il cordone ombelicale che li lega alla Doyen. Così mi va bene.
> Ma che entri a fare parte del Milan per farsi gli affari suoi, questo proprio no.



Ma infatti per me non esiste usare come DS la Doyen. Il DS deve avere contatti diretti con l'allenatore, deve costruirgli la squadra che vuole. Per me è inconcepibile. E in ogni caso la Doyen ci aiuta per solidarietà? O si accontenta di prendersi una commissione? Io non penso proprio


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (9 Giugno 2015)

A me va bene così,non mi piace,35 milioni sono tantissimi e sarebbero soldi,secondo me buttati. Con 20-25 prendi Mandzukic. Oppure ci provi per Falcao.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (9 Giugno 2015)

il problema è che galliani negli ultimi anni ha accentrato su di se tutti i poteri gestionali della società , anche io preferirei che il milan avesse un ds con rete di osservatori , purtroppo costruire una rete di osservatori in stile udinese richiede tempo e competenza e noi non abbiamo nè l'uno e nè l'altra , quindi "l'aiuto" della doyen , se possiamo chiamarlo cosi , è necessario . La mia speranza è che una volta presa la maggioranza , bee o chi per lui dia il ben servito a galliani


----------



## folletto (9 Giugno 2015)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> il problema è che galliani negli ultimi anni ha accentrato su di se tutti i poteri gestionali della società , anche io preferirei che il milan avesse un ds con rete di osservatori , purtroppo costruire una rete di osservatori in stile udinese richiede tempo e competenza e noi non abbiamo nè l'uno e nè l'altra , quindi "l'aiuto" della doyen , se possiamo chiamarlo cosi , è necessario . *La mia speranza è che una volta presa la maggioranza , bee o chi per lui dia il ben servito a galliani*



.


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2015)

sarà anche cambiata la proprietà, o almeno sono entrati i soci... fatto sta che ora come ora mi pare il solito teatrino degli ultimi anni, "galliani tratta martinez, no aspettate, va da Kondogbia, ma lo attendono a dortmund per Hummels, intanto ha già parlato con Raiola per Ibra"... sempre la stessa musica... Martinez a meno di un miracolo è ormai del Valencia, Kondogbia lo vogliono in troppi e noi ci defileremo, Ibra non arriverà, e Hummels... beh lo sappiamo tutti come andrà... sarà l'abitudine degli ultimi anni, ma mi sento costantemente e perennemente preso in giro, state a vedere che di tutti sti giri per mezza europa è tanto se porterà a casa un solo giocatore di valore


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *L'agente di Jackson shock: "Un club è disposto a pagare la clausola di 35M. Tutto si chiuderà nei prossimi giorni". Beffa Milan? O sogno?*



*Dall'Inghilterra (Mirror e altri portali) rilanciano: l'Arsenal metterebbe sul piatto 35M, attivando dunque la clausola rescissoria, ma soltanto dopo essersi liberata di Podolski, Sanogo e Campbell. L'agente di Jackson Martinez, invece, parlava di un trasferimento da concludere nei prossimi giorni. Dunque niente Arsenal?*


----------



## kollaps (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dall'Inghilterra (Mirror e altri portali) rilanciano: l'Arsenal metterebbe sul piatto 35M, attivando dunque la clausola rescissoria, ma soltanto dopo essersi liberata di Podolski, Sanogo e Campbell. L'agente di Jackson Martinez, invece, parlava di un trasferimento da concludere nei prossimi giorni. Dunque niente Arsenal?*



A liberarsi di quei 3 non ci mette molto.
Va all'Arsenal.
Noi abbiamo trattato solo Brahimi...


----------



## zlatan (9 Giugno 2015)

Mah ragazzi ho come l'impressione che in un paio d'ore siano svaniti già due delle possibilità Dani Alves e Martinez.... Il prossimo è Ibra??? Speriamo di no....


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dall'Inghilterra (Mirror e altri portali) rilanciano: l'Arsenal metterebbe sul piatto 35M, attivando dunque la clausola rescissoria, ma soltanto dopo essersi liberata di Podolski, Sanogo e Campbell. L'agente di Jackson Martinez, invece, parlava di un trasferimento da concludere nei prossimi giorni. Dunque niente Arsenal?*





kollaps ha scritto:


> A liberarsi di quei 3 non ci mette molto.
> Va all'Arsenal.
> Noi abbiamo trattato solo Brahimi...



Può essere, ma in UK non lo danno così imminente il trasferimento.



zlatan ha scritto:


> Mah ragazzi ho come l'impressione che in un paio d'ore siano svaniti già due delle possibilità Dani Alves e Martinez.... Il prossimo è Ibra??? Speriamo di no....



Speriamo di no, un grande centravanti è imprescindibile per il nuovo ciclo


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma infatti per me non esiste usare come DS la Doyen. Il DS deve avere contatti diretti con l'allenatore, deve costruirgli la squadra che vuole. Per me è inconcepibile. E in ogni caso la Doyen ci aiuta per solidarietà? O si accontenta di prendersi una commissione? Io non penso proprio



Ovvio.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (9 Giugno 2015)

kollaps ha scritto:


> A liberarsi di quei 3 non ci mette molto.
> Va all'Arsenal.
> Noi abbiamo trattato solo Brahimi...



Se ce la siamo fatta addosso di fronte a una clausola rescissoria di 35 Mln, figuriamoci con una da 50...


----------



## il condor (9 Giugno 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Dall'Inghilterra (Mirror e altri portali) rilanciano: l'Arsenal metterebbe sul piatto 35M, attivando dunque la clausola rescissoria, ma soltanto dopo essersi liberata di Podolski, Sanogo e Campbell. L'agente di Jackson Martinez, invece, parlava di un trasferimento da concludere nei prossimi giorni. Dunque niente Arsenal?*



L'importante è che non prendiamo quel paraccarro di Mandzukic.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (9 Giugno 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> L'importante è che non prendiamo quel paraccarro di Mandzukic.



A questo punto il solo Manzo sta stretto pure a me.


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

*Biasin: Per martinez Galliani ha avuto il si del Porto*


----------



## TheZio (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Biasin: Per martinez Galliani ha avuto il si del Porto*



Di Biasin non mi fido, ma speriamo che abbia ragione stavolta.. Finalmente un attaccante diverso dai soliti Gilardini...


----------



## mefisto94 (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Biasin: Per martinez Galliani ha avuto il si del Porto*



Quindi possiamo chiudere, è del Valencia ormai.


----------



## Snake (9 Giugno 2015)

e chi ****'è Biasin?


----------



## robs91 (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Biasin: Per martinez Galliani ha avuto il si del Porto*



Biasin non sa nulla.


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

*Per SPortmediaset c'è invece solo il si del giocatore.*


----------



## Memories of the Time (9 Giugno 2015)

Il sì del porto è alla vecchia maniera, ovvero clausola lol


----------



## franck3211 (9 Giugno 2015)

*Sportmediaset : la trattativa per Martinez continua. Miha avrà gran parte della nuova rosa a disposizione per il ritiro.*


----------



## wfiesso (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset : la trattativa per Martinez continua. Miha avrà gran parte della nuova rosa a disposizione per il ritiro.*



Si, quella attuale... Spero fortissimamente di sbagliarmi, ma temo che prenderanno solo un centravanti di livello, il resto non si sa


----------



## sion (9 Giugno 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> *Sportmediaset : la trattativa per Martinez continua. Miha avrà gran parte della nuova rosa a disposizione per il ritiro.*



questa e' una non notizia,visto che l'ho sentita in diretta ed e' stata una pura supposizione neanche tanto convinta del servo pellegatti.


----------

